# 50 squatters move into mansion in Clifton



## wiskey (Mar 14, 2009)

seems they've taken over the old maternity hospital in Clifton. 

could take a while to get them out I guess

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/7943495.stm


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 14, 2009)

What an appalling thing for them to do. Clearly what the world is crying out for is eight two-bed flats for half a million each on the market.


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 14, 2009)

are they all pregnant?


----------



## dwenfish (Mar 14, 2009)

wiskey said:


> seems they've taken over the old maternity hospital in Clifton.
> 
> could take a while to get them out I guess
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/7943495.stm



when will people learn not to speak to the press? nothing good can ever come from it, no matter what you say, if the press have less quotes they're less likely to publish the story...also, it's practically impossible to not sound like a twat when talking bout squatting to the press, i remember someone i know's name being plastered all over the front page of the london paper after the big clapham eviction last year, but she never was the sharpest tool in the box....

i genuinely can't understand people who talk to the press, fucking idiots and they cause a lot of problems for the rest of us


----------



## dwenfish (Mar 14, 2009)

bunch of fuckin muppets, whats wrong with a section 6??? 

"ooh we're artists, please let us stay, ooooh"


----------



## wiskey (Mar 14, 2009)

actually I thought they came across as less twattish than others have done.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 14, 2009)

dwenfish said:


> bunch of fuckin muppets, whats wrong with a section 6???
> 
> "ooh we're artists, please let us stay, ooooh"



feck me for a 'proffesional squatter' thats amateurish.. and as for giving interviews..

I dunno about these 'arty' squats sometimes if you know what I mean? Plenty room there for a bit of outreach, plenty peeps kipping on the streets tonight there... Now that I would like to see..

Give the Daily Fail something to give guff about..

Bristol homeless charity fears going under


----------



## wiskey (Mar 14, 2009)

well yes, I feel sure if they went down to the james barton they'd find a few people to occupy the spare rooms.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 14, 2009)

The owner should stop boo-hooing and learn to close his windows in future! A fair few big houses get squatted in Bristol, and whether or not these "artiestsss" are a bunch of twats, there could be far more tricky types in their place, doing the same thing....

The press attention wont help 'em at all though, agreed on that.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 14, 2009)

someone have a word:


----------



## Bad Twin (Mar 17, 2009)

I hear they are all gone now,  
didnt take too long in the end

aparantly the owner , Birakos (owner of most of Gloucester Road btw) turned up with heavies. The police were called to protect the squatters but 3 days later the squatters decided it best to leave.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 17, 2009)

50 proper squatters cannot possibly coexist in one building. 10 squatters is a fucking struggle tbh. And people who aren't proper squatters ('proper' not referring to their motivations but the extent to which they actually know how squatting works and are capable of printing of a proper fucking section 6) will have fuck all chance of holding on to a building for any length of time.

With reposessions, unemployment etc skyrocketing we really need a revival in squatting for reasons of necessity, ie. 'I have nowhere to live and don't wish to freeze to death' rather than 'me and my mates want a nice place to piss about in while we're on reading week from our BA courses in trustafarian studies'.


----------

